# Should I be concerned - bleed and pain in week 5



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi,

I am only 5 weeks pregnant (I think) and I am already loosing my nerves, not a good start! I am usually level headed, suppose I am out of my comfort zone with this one  

I (rh-) had IVF. The sperm donor is rh+.

13dp3dt - BFP
18dp3dt - small brown bleed; another BFP
20dp3dt - pain in left hand side stretching from kidney to front and then down to where the leg starts. I assumed this was trapped wind, but then at the same time I could feel a bleed. This one was enough to soak a panty liner within a matter of minutes. Brown bleed, with a bit of reddishness to it. It has more or less stopped bleeding within a matter of hours.

Does this sound anything like it could be an ectopic pregnancy?
What is the earliest an ectopic pregnancy could be detected?
Would I be under increased risk of a 'bad' outcome due to me being rh- and the embryo very likely rh+?

I appreciate that I am most likely blowing all this out of proportion. In this case, if I am bleeding now and the pregnancy is a successfully one, am I to expect that I will be bleeding for the next 7 weeks or is this likely to stop soon? It drives me crazy!

1st scan is booked for in 2 weeks time, will be 31dp3dt, I don't know how many weeks pregnant this is.

Thanks for taking time to read this  
Candy


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The two different rh factors dont cause any issue, so don't worry about that. I don't know enough about ectopics (as that is usually dealt with by gynae nurses) to give you a satisfactory answer, but I would expect more intense symptoms, and a week or so later. It's impossible to say whether you will carry on bleeding, it may all just settle down. If the bleeding occurs again, or is heavier before your scan, ring the hospitak,

Sorry I can't help more,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Emilycaitlin,
Thanks for coming back that quickly. I will see how the next week goes. And there was me thinking you only get to know A&E once you've got kids  
Have a good weekend!


----------

